# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  مجموعه من الاغاني على الجيتار و غنائي ارجو ان يعجبكم

## sweidans

قمت بتسجيل مجموعه اغاني بصوتي و عزفي على الجيتار .... ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ... ولي الشرف ان اسمع ملاحظاتكم و طلباتكم ....


الحلوه_دي

حالي_حال

طلعت_يا_محلى_نورها

عالمايا

فوق_النخل

مالي_شغل_بالسوق

قربي_ليا

 hotel_california2

مريم_مريمتي

لما_بسمع_صوتك

عازز_علي_النوم

تابعو الجديد دائما


*جديد اليوم .... 6-6-2008 .... ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ...

أتحدى العالم

اسف حبيبتي*

مجموعه جديده لهذا اليوم 10-6-2008

عالروزانا


بيحن - وائل كفوري


*جديد هذا اليوم ... 13-6-2008

هلا يمه 


تجربه جديده عملتها مع اغنيه روح لفضل شاكر ... حذفت صوت المطرب و نزلت صوتي .. انشالله تعجبكم


عالروزانا 
*


مجموعه اغاني جديده .... ارجو ان تنال استحسانكم ... 
حلوه يا ام الخال

غزالي غزالي

انشالله تعجبكم هاي الاغنيه 
عالطاير -صابر الرباعي

أغنيه جديده ... ارجو ان تعجبكم 

hero
*انا اسف على تأخري ... بس هاي اغنيتين انشالله بتعجبكم

انا جاي على بالي


بعشق لون البحر*

----------


## LORD OF MUSIC

ما شاء الله عليك اخوي والله مبدع صوتك حلو ومميز انا قاعد بسمع اغنيه عازز علي النوم مميزه العزف مميز كثير بس المميز اكثر الغناء تمنيت كان صوتك لحالك بالاغنيه 

رح ارجع وانزل كل الاغاني واسمعهم  واحكيلك ملاحظاتي بدون مجامله وبصراحه لما شفت الموضوع ما توقعت يكون صوتك جميل لهالدرجه 

الله يوفقك ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## N_tarawneh

أخي العزيز sweidans ...

في البداية أسمحلي أن أتقدم منك بجزيل الشكر لهذا العزف الجميل والمتمكن والغناء المرافق الجيد  ...

راجيا ً تقبل بعض الملاحظات بشأن العزف والغناء ...

1- تمكن من إتقان الكوردات بدرجة جيد جدا ً ضمن أوكتاف موسيقي واحد ...

2- ضبط الرتم بشكل ممتاز ... 

3- طبقة الغناء كانت الصول أو الا  ، حسب ما أعتقد ، وأعتقد بأنكَ لم تكن موفقا ً بها حيث كان بإمكانك الغناء من على طبقة الفا فهي مريحة ولربما قد تتناسب مع المساحة الصوتية المحدودة التي تتمتع بها بدلا ً من الإستعانه بالصوت المستعار  خاصة ً في الصعود إلى آخر الأوكتاف ...

4- أداء موسيقى مميز من خلال العزف على جيتار الكلاسيك والذي أعتقد بأنه من الصعب ضبط الربع الشرقي فيه أو كان بإمكانك العزف بمرافقة أرضية موسيقية توفر لك زخم موسيقي أكثر ...

وفي المجمل أخي العزيز ...

أسمحلي أن أتقدم منك بجزيل الشكر لتواجدك بيننا ...

وتقبل مني خالص المحبة والتقدير ...

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

سمعت غنيه لما بسمع صوتك لانه بحبها كتير صوتك بجنن كتير وجد احلى من صوت محمد قويدر وكتير ناس انشهرو بتمنالك التوفيق ورح اسمع كل الاغاني مبسوطه بتواجدك في المنتدى

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

كمان اغنيه مريم مريمتي عزفك حلو وصوتك احلى فيها :Smile:

----------


## sweidans

[QUOTE=N_tarawneh;33447]
  أخي العزيز sweidans ...

في البداية أسمحلي أن أتقدم منك بجزيل الشكر لهذا العزف الجميل والمتمكن والغناء المرافق الجيد  ...

راجيا ً تقبل بعض الملاحظات بشأن العزف والغناء ...

1- تمكن من إتقان الكوردات بدرجة جيد جدا ً ضمن أوكتاف موسيقي واحد ...

2- ضبط الرتم بشكل ممتاز ... 

3- طبقة الغناء كانت الصول أو الا  ، حسب ما أعتقد ، وأعتقد بأنكَ لم تكن موفقا ً بها حيث كان بإمكانك الغناء من على طبقة الفا فهي مريحة ولربما قد تتناسب مع المساحة الصوتية المحدودة التي تتمتع بها بدلا ً من الإستعانه بالصوت المستعار  خاصة ً في الصعود إلى آخر الأوكتاف ...

4- أداء موسيقى مميز من خلال العزف على جيتار الكلاسيك والذي أعتقد بأنه من الصعب ضبط الربع الشرقي فيه أو كان بإمكانك العزف بمرافقة أرضية موسيقية توفر لك زخم موسيقي أكثر ...

وفي المجمل أخي العزيز ...

أسمحلي أن أتقدم منك بجزيل الشكر لتواجدك بيننا ...

وتقبل مني خالص المحبة والتقدير ...  [/QUOTE]

*الشكر الجزيل يا اخي على اهتمامك .. ولي رد على ملاحظاتك :
ارحب بشده بهذه الملاحظات و سوف اعمل بها انشاء الله ولكن ... تقول ان طبقه الغناء الصول ... ولكن عن اي اغنيه تتحدث .... هذا واحد

و يا سيدي ... ما رأيته من عزف على الجيتار ... انا لازلت متدرب جديد يعني انا اعزف الجيتار من شهرين فقط ... و انا واثق من وجود بعض الاخطاء ... و انشاء الله سوف اتفاداها بالمستقبل

بخصوص الرتم ... احيانا اتعب من العزف لذلك ينزل الرتم قليلا ... و انا يا سيدي هوايه الموسيقى عندي منذ كان عمري 5 سنوات ... والحمد لله ... كلو سماعي ... لا اعرف بالنوته .. 

و انا اعزف بالاساس اورغ و ايقاع ... و بعض الات الاخرى و حديثا الجيتار ... و كنت مقطوع عن الفن طيله 8 سنوات تقريبا ... 

و ما استخدمه من تقنيات للتسجيل ... هي ابسط التقنيات بالدنيا ... يعني لا استوديو ولا شي ... فقط كومبيوتر و جيتار و انا 

و الصوت الثاني كذلك صوتي .... و هناك بعض الاغاني اعمل second voice ... و للأسف ما تقوله ان طبقه صوتي محدوده هذا صحيح ... فانا مدخن شره جدا .. و والله يا سيدي فعلا صوتي ضعف جدا

و بالنهايه .... شكرا الجيزل الشكر لهذه الملاحظات ... و ارجو ان تتابعوني دائما و تعطيني رايك بكل صراحه ... و اني ارحب بكل الانتقادات*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> [QUOTE=N_tarawneh;33447]
>   أخي العزيز sweidans ...
> 
> في البداية أسمحلي أن أتقدم منك بجزيل الشكر لهذا العزف الجميل والمتمكن والغناء المرافق الجيد  ...
> 
> راجيا ً تقبل بعض الملاحظات بشأن العزف والغناء ...
> 
> 1- تمكن من إتقان الكوردات بدرجة جيد جدا ً ضمن أوكتاف موسيقي واحد ...
> 
> ...




*الشكر الجزيل يا اخي على اهتمامك .. ولي رد على ملاحظاتك :
ارحب بشده بهذه الملاحظات و سوف اعمل بها انشاء الله ولكن ... تقول ان طبقه الغناء الصول ... ولكن عن اي اغنيه تتحدث .... هذا واحد

و يا سيدي ... ما رأيته من عزف على الجيتار ... انا لازلت متدرب جديد يعني انا اعزف الجيتار من شهرين فقط ... و انا واثق من وجود بعض الاخطاء ... و انشاء الله سوف اتفاداها بالمستقبل

بخصوص الرتم ... احيانا اتعب من العزف لذلك ينزل الرتم قليلا ... و انا يا سيدي هوايه الموسيقى عندي منذ كان عمري 5 سنوات ... والحمد لله ... كلو سماعي ... لا اعرف بالنوته .. 

و انا اعزف بالاساس اورغ و ايقاع ... و بعض الات الاخرى و حديثا الجيتار ... و كنت مقطوع عن الفن طيله 8 سنوات تقريبا ... 

و ما استخدمه من تقنيات للتسجيل ... هي ابسط التقنيات بالدنيا ... يعني لا استوديو ولا شي ... فقط كومبيوتر و جيتار و انا 

و الصوت الثاني كذلك صوتي .... و هناك بعض الاغاني اعمل second voice 

و بالنهايه .... شكرا الجزل الشكر لهذه الملاحظات ... و ارجو ان تتابعوني دائما و تعطيني رايك بكل صراحه ... و اني ارحب بكل الانتقادات* [/QUOTE]

العفو أخي العزيز ...

رأي لم يكن إلا للإفادة لا للإبادة لا سمح الله ...

في الحقيقة موهبتك رائعة وعزفك جميل ، ولا بد من الممارسة والتمارين الخاصة وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالرتم ، فضبط الرتم والإيقاع معا ً مسألة في غاية الأهمية ، أما بالنسبة للطبقة التي قمتم بالغناء من فوقها فقط استنتجتها من عينه من الأغاني التي قمت بإدراجها مع التركيز على إختيار الطبقة الموسيقية المناسية لكل مقطع موسيقي أو أغنية فهذا الأمر في غاية الأهمية ، فأنا لا أنكر عليك موهبتك يا صديقي ، بالعكس موهبتك رائعة وبارعة ولا بد لها من التطور إن شاء الله ...

لديّ سوال ...

كم عمرك أخي العزيز ...؟؟؟

----------


## sweidans

والله شهادتك اعتز فيها ... و شكرا على الاهتمام 
انا عمري يا سيدي 32 سنه 
و انشاء الله سوف اعمل على تطوير نفسي و يا ريت ان تتابعني دائما و تعطيني ملاحظاتك ... لأنك الظاهر انو عندك حس فني جيد يا اخي ... و اذنك الموسيقيه ممتازه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله شهادتك اعتز فيها ... و شكرا على الاهتمام 
> انا عمري يا سيدي 32 سنه 
> و انشاء الله سوف اعمل على تطوير نفسي و يا ريت ان تتابعني دائما و تعطيني ملاحظاتك ... لأنك الظاهر انو عندك حس فني جيد يا اخي ... و اذنك الموسيقيه ممتازه


ماشاء الله عنك يا صديقي ...

طولت العمر إن شاء الله ...

أنا لا أنكر بأنني أتمتع بحس موسيقي متواضع مقابل ما تقومون به أخي العزيز وفي الحقيقة أنا لي تجارب موسيقية وأعزف على آلة العودة وقليلا ً على الأورغ ، وكان لدي أمنية مُنذ الصغر بالعزف على الجيتار إلا أنني لم أوفق خاصة وأن العمر قد سرقني فأنا عمري حوالي الثلاثون عاما ً ...

وهاي معزوفة إلي على العود ...

يسعدني إسّتماعكم لها ...

http://www.zshare.net/video/11434228e077b472/

----------


## sweidans

يا سلام يا سلام .... الله يعطيك العافيه على هاي التقاسيم ... 
و النقل بين المقامات كان رائع جدا يا اخي ... والله مش لازم تترك حالك ... بس انا متأكد انو المشاغل بتبعد الهوايه..


صديقي خليني احكيلك شي ... موهبتك رائعه ... و اذنك ممتازه بظن انو تعليم الجيتار مش صعب عليك و خصوصا انك الك تجربه بالوتريات ... 

سيدي .. لما اشتريت الجيتار ... نظرت عليه و قلت كيف بدي اعزف عليه اول مره بشوفو ... بس الحمدلله نتيجه الاذن الصح و اللى بعتبرها نعمه من الله .. تمكنت اني اتعلم و زي ما حكيتلك ما صارلي شهرين اعزف .... والحمد لله ... كل يوم عن يوم يوجد تحسن ...

صديقي .... ... الجيتار اسهل من العود ... ما دام الموهبه موجوده ...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً اخ swedians

صوتك كتير حلو

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا سلام يا سلام .... الله يعطيك العافيه على هاي التقاسيم ... 
> و النقل بين المقامات كان رائع جدا يا اخي ... والله مش لازم تترك حالك ... بس انا متأكد انو المشاغل بتبعد الهوايه..
> 
> 
> صديقي خليني احكيلك شي ... موهبتك رائعه ... و اذنك ممتازه بظن انو تعليم الجيتار مش صعب عليك و خصوصا انك الك تجربه بالوتريات ... 
> 
> سيدي .. لما اشتريت الجيتار ... نظرت عليه و قلت كيف بدي اعزف عليه اول مره بشوفو ... بس الحمدلله نتيجه الاذن الصح و اللى بعتبرها نعمه من الله .. تمكنت اني اتعلم و زي ما حكيتلك ما صارلي شهرين اعزف .... والحمد لله ... كل يوم عن يوم يوجد تحسن ...
> 
> صديقي .... ... الجيتار اسهل من العود ... ما دام الموهبه موجوده ...


أشكرك يا صديقي ...

ومنكم نستفيد إن شاء الله ...

----------


## معاذ القرعان

:31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:  

راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
بدي اسهر معك سهرة تبكيني فيها

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عم بسمع "لما بسمع صوتك"


فعلا انك مبدع

الله يوفقك

----------


## sweidans

الشكر الجزيل يا اخوان ولا تبخلو علي بانتقاداتكم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:

----------


## sweidans

يا ريت ان تراجعو المشاركه الاولي .... لأني سوف اضيف الجديد هناك دائما 
و شكرا لكم

----------


## sweidans

نزلت مجموعه جديده في المشاركه الاولى ارجو ان تعجبكم

----------


## sweidans

ارجو ان تتابعو جديدي لهذا اليوم

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكرا أخي على المجموعه الجديده ..جاري التحميل والاستماع

انا سمعت المجموعه الاولى (( اول مجموعه )) بالفعل موهبه مميزه وان شاء الله نستمع الى البوم كامل الك بالقريب ..ولو ممكن تعطينا اسمك لانه شخص مثلك لازم كل الاعضاء والضيوف يتعرفو على اسمه ولك كل الدعم دائما من المنتدى

الله يعطيك العافيه ..لي عوده بعد الاستماع للمجموعه الجديده ..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

تسلم يا sweidans 

اغاني جميلة 

عن جد انت مبدع خاصة اغنية اتحدى العالم

يا زلمة احكيلنا اسمك و ريحنا من القصة 

لازم المنتدى يعرفك

----------


## sweidans

> تسلم يا sweidans 
> 
> اغاني جميلة 
> 
> عن جد انت مبدع خاصة اغنية اتحدى العالم
> 
> يا زلمة احكيلنا اسمك و ريحنا من القصة 
> 
> لازم المنتدى يعرفك


يا سيدي .... شكرا جدا على الاهتمام ... والله اني فعلا فرحان على هذا الكلام لكم جميعا 

انا يا اصدقائي .... اسمي ... سليم سويدان ... و اعمل مهندس مدني و الموسيقى عندي ليست اكثر من هوايه بدون تدريب وللأسف لا اعرف نوته

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

شكرا على كل الاغاني لكن الموقع يالي رافع عليه غنيه هلا يمه 

هوه http://www.2lex.com/up/view.php?file=1b53b73938

ما عرفت انزل الاغنيه منه ممكن حد يحكيلي كيف وشكرا

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

> يا سيدي .... شكرا جدا على الاهتمام ... والله اني فعلا فرحان على هذا الكلام لكم جميعا 
> 
> انا يا اصدقائي .... اسمي ... سليم سويدان ... و اعمل مهندس مدني و الموسيقى عندي ليست اكثر من هوايه بدون تدريب وللأسف لا اعرف نوته


شكرا الك استاذ سليم على مشاركتنا ابداعك واغانيك الحلوه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرا على كل الاغاني لكن الموقع يالي رافع عليه غنيه هلا يمه 
> 
> هوه http://www.2lex.com/up/view.php?file=1b53b73938
> 
> ما عرفت انزل الاغنيه منه ممكن حد يحكيلي كيف وشكرا


بعد ما تفتحي الصفحة ، إنتظري قليلا ً حتى تنتهي عملية إظهار خيار التحميل وفقا ً للشكل التالي ...

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

> بعد ما تفتحي الصفحة ، إنتظري قليلا ً حتى تنتهي عملية إظهار خيار التحميل وفقا ً للشكل التالي ...



شكرا للشرح انا ما انتبهت انه فيه ارقام بتزل هلا انتبهت شكرا الك

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

هلا وصل الرقم صفر  وفيه mP3 بس ما فيه شي لما اضغط عليها
وفيه كمان

Click hear to buy...بتاخدني لصفحه تانيه

وفيه كمان Download file..فاضيه

وين اضغط بعد ما يصير الرقم 0 وشكرا غلبتك معي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هلا وصل الرقم صفر  وفيه mP3 بس ما فيه شي لما اضغط عليها
> وفيه كمان
> 
> Click hear to buy...بتاخدني لصفحه تانيه
> 
> وفيه كمان Download file..فاضيه
> 
> وين اضغط بعد ما يصير الرقم 0 وشكرا غلبتك معي


الصورة واضحة عندك يا لمسة شقاوة ...

إضغطي على Download file / وهيها باللون الأصفر ...  :Icon31:  

شكلك نعستي ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## sweidans

عمليه التنزيل كما قال الاخ سهله فقط الانتظار لإنتهاء العداد ... 

و شكرا على الاهتمام 

و انشاء الله ... سوف احاول ان انزل مجموعه من الاغاني على سي دي في السوق ... اذا توفر الوقت عندي ... 

و لكن طبعا .. كل ما هو جديد سوف يكون بين ايديكم

----------


## sweidans

بس عن جد ... انا بشكر الاداره على اعطائي لقب سوبر ستار المنتدى ... والله شرف عظيم الي هاللقب

----------


## sweidans

يا ريت اتراجعو مشاركتي الاولى .. في مجموعه جديده ارجو ان تعجبكم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا ريت اتراجعو مشاركتي الاولى .. في مجموعه جديده ارجو ان تعجبكم



مشكور يا سوبر ستار المنتدى

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اخ سويدان 

بدي اطلب منك طلب 

يا ريت لو تغني لغنية hero 

و تضعها في المنتدى

حاب اسمعها بصوتك  :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## sweidans

يا سيدي انشاء الله ... بس في مجموعه اغاني اجبني احضر لهم و انشالله سوف اطرحهم قريبا

----------


## N_tarawneh

رائع يا سويدان ...

أنا متابع لكل ما تقوم بإدراجه يا صديقي ...

بالتوفيق أخي العزيز ...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا سيدي انشاء الله ... بس في مجموعه اغاني اجبني احضر لهم و انشالله سوف اطرحهم قريبا


بالانتظار يا سويدان  :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## sweidans

سوف تجد اغنيه Hero بمشاركتي الاولى و لكن تجربتي بالاجنبي قليله جدا فارجو ان تنال استحسانكم...  

و انا مستعد لأي طلبات

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> سوف تجد اغنيه Hero بمشاركتي الاولى و لكن تجربتي بالاجنبي قليله جدا فارجو ان تنال استحسانكم...  
> 
> و انا مستعد لأي طلبات


مشكور يا سويدان 

طالعة من تمك بتجنن

----------


## sweidans

انا اسف على تأخري باصدار اغاني جديده ... ولكن انشاء الله يوجد على الطرق ... ارجو انا تنتظروني

----------


## عاشقة تامر حسني

الاغاني حلوه وصوتك حلو

----------


## ساره

> انا اسف على تأخري باصدار اغاني جديده ... ولكن انشاء الله يوجد على الطرق ... ارجو انا تنتظروني


لا تتاخر علينا عم نستنى جديدك

----------


## sweidans

يا ريت اتابعو مشاركتي الاولى ... انشالله يعجبكم الجديد

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

> يا ريت اتابعو مشاركتي الاولى ... انشالله يعجبكم الجديد


شكرا متابعين الجديد وهلا رح انزلهم شكرا الك كتير  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

عم بسمع انا بعشق لون البحر :SnipeR (62):  

انا بعشق لون البحر الدايب بعيونك
انا بنسى كل العمر الشفته من دونك 


 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):  

شكرا الاغنيه حلوه وصوتك احلى

----------


## samer7171

جميل
ياريت كمان تنزّل الأكوردات المستخدمة للأغاني حتى نتعلم منها

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور كتير

----------


## قيصر فلسطين

*مشكوووووووور  ويعطيك الف عافيه...........*

 :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووو كتير

----------


## petromelad

شكراااااااااااا يا باشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

